# >Barnfind< 1934 huffman H-4



## Nickinator (Jun 30, 2015)

I found this bike in Kentucky on Mike wolfes facebook page and was found in a falling down barn with two other bikes, a Schwinn breeze and a bmx bike. I really enjoy this bike and have been wanting for a rare early ballooner, This bike was originally Black and its paint is not savable so I will probably be restoring it.
Hope you enjoy it this historical find.
Nick.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow super jealous, so that makes two known surviving tanks?


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 30, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow super jealous, so that make two known surviving tanks?




I believe so.

Nick.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 30, 2015)

Man that is neat!


----------



## mike j (Jul 1, 2015)

Really nice find, I've never seen a chainring quite like that. A lot of work, but well worth it, good luck.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2015)

Very cool Nick!
Mike Wolfe's FB page? 
So Mike and Frank had not picked this barn yet and you beat them there?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Sweet find Nick! Can't wait to see this one brought back to its former glory. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 1, 2015)

Good for you Nick! Thats my dream bike! Cant wait to see it restored, unless you want to sell it....yuk yuk


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2015)

WOW! Nick, that is got to be up there as the find of the year!   Catfish


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 1, 2015)

I bet Mike Wolfe will have a rush of people trying to friend him on facebook!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 1, 2015)

frankster41 said:


> I bet Mike Wolfe will have a rush of people trying to friend him on facebook!!!




Not me. I un friended him.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow!
Ultra rare, with the unobtainable tank.
Obviously, Mike Wolfe had no idea what a diamond in the rough that bike is.
So did he post it on Facebook?
I'll bet he'll be bummed when he finds out how valuable that tank is.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 1, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Ultra rare, with the unobtainable tank.
> Obviously, Mike Wolfe had no idea what a diamond in the rough that bike is.
> So did he post it on Facebook?
> I'll bet he'll be bummed when he finds out how valuable that tank is.




The previous owner tried to contact mike to find out any info on it and mike did not have the time of day for the guy, you snooze you lose mike!  

Im super excited to own this and even happier its originally a black bike. Im looking for a early huffman badge for it though. 


I know huffman didnt make more then 720 bikes from oct through dec of 1934 and even less were fully equipped H-4 models so this bike is beyond rare
Nick


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 1, 2015)

*Huffman*






 here's another one local


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 1, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 223105View attachment 223106 here's another one local




That from my research is the only other original tank out there

Nick.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 1, 2015)

*Your find is spectacular, Nick.

A very non-scholarly Huffman biography in my 
possession indicates some 8 to 12 Huffman
bicycles .. of all degrees of accessorization  .. were
manufactured daily, during the 12 - week period 
of October 1 thru December 31, 1934. 

This works out to 8 to 12 units a day ... for the
20-day work-month of October, 1934.  Same is 
true for the months of November and December
of 1934.

Huffman operated on a single-shift work-week.

The math indicates some 600 + units were produced.

The models included a camelback motorbike .. a girl's 
machine .. a non-tanked motorbike and a tanked motor-
bike.  The machines were offered with 28'' X 1.5'' tires
OR ... 26'' X 2.215'' tires.*

Your tanked-model, Nick, is the second to appear, ever.

Hell-Yes, i'm stoked !!!


..........  patric














*This Article from American Bicyclist.. June, 1934.*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2015)

A lot of folks have their bookmarks set to the forum and rarely ever see the CABE home page where a few articles are located. Here is the one on '34 Huffmans. http://thecabe.com/1934-huffman-notes-and-observations/    V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 1, 2015)

Oldnut said:


> View attachment 223105View attachment 223106 here's another one local




That's one gorgeous rare huffman. I'm glad that you and nick are the owners of these special bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2015)

The red bike is in the Bicycle Museum of America in Bremen, Oh. My pics from this past years visit. BTW the bike is incorrectly identified as a '35 and not a '34. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow Nick! Incredible find!  Good for you! Keep us abreast on its journey...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 1, 2015)

COOOOOOLLLLLLLLLNNNNEEESSSSSSS! Don't restore...Leave the crust ..Looks awesome !


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 16, 2018)

I wonder what ever happened to the bike that nick found* restored or left alone ?*


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> I wonder what ever happened to the bike that nick found* restored or left alone ?*




See this thread  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/observations-of-1934-huffman-aircrafted-motor-bicycles.142650/  John now owns it. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 3, 2019)

*BUMP IT UP ... Amazing ....................*


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 3, 2019)

*BUMP TO THE TOP .............*


----------



## Brutuskend (Apr 4, 2019)

WOW nice score!


----------

